
Google Experiments with a Ring that Acts as Your Password - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/512051/google-wants-to-replace-all-your-passwords-with-a-ring/#.UT8at_1pbfw.hackernews
======
kaoD
Suddenly, losing my wedding ring does not look _that_ bad.

I doubt anything physical will ever replace passwords. At most it'll be useful
for multiple-factor authentication. It's easy to lose a ring (or get it
broken, stolen, rigged, etc.)

